# port st joe trip



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

met up with some friends from jacksonville and stayed at a house on cape san blas this past saturday to today. first time going there so i was excited to see some different water. took the boat out sunday and scalloped for a few hours. it was tough going at first but we searched around and got about 2.5 gallons. mostly around blacks island. went back on monday and got about the same but in much quicker time. it was pretty cool just snorkeling around all that grass. lots of pinfish out there. the sea urchins are pretty thick in that grass as well. could not believe how much vegetation thrives in the bay. made a great pasta dish with the scallops and some shrimp. most of all had a great time with friends i rarely get to see.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great time. Thanks for the post. gene


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

While you were scalloping did you feel like you were in bath water? I scalloped last year from Port St. Joe over to St. Mark and I don't recall ever being in such warm water.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree it was pretty warm out there. the water temp on my depthfinder was 87 degrees during the heat of the day.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I think the water near shore was even warmer than 87 degrees last year. I felt like I was in a bath. Scalloping was still good. I love to go.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report, glad you had such a blast! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## scallopman (Oct 5, 2007)

*scallops everywhere*

We went for the first time this year last weekend and i have never seen so many scallops. Friday, we got our limit in about an hour and a half. Saturday we did it in less than 45 minutes and the grade of scallops was much better. Been going for 25 years and have never seen em this thick. They were in much shallower water than year's past. Going one more time in late August. Also, watched some folks clean them with the shop vac trick and am now a believer. I am in the process of repairing my 12v converter on my boat to accomodate.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

Where did you get the scallops were you around Blacks Island?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow congrats. We were there for fourth of july week. There were four of us and we found 1 scallop all week. 1!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am going in 2 weeks, it is starting to turn into a yearly thing. How does the shop vac thing work ? Do you just suck the crud from around the meat ?


----------

